# Tecumseh flywheel



## Slime (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anybody know the difference between Tecumseh flywheels 611093 and 611094?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

personally no I don't, but there is a good chance that the magnet might be in a different spot from one part number to another


----------

